

Elon Musk: A thermostat-sized box may one day power your house - prakashk
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/elon-musk-a-thermostat-sized-box-may-one-day-power-your-house-2014-09-17?mod=googletopstories

======
Gravityloss
"50 gigawatts of battery storage by 2020".

It's as if the the weatherman on TV said the temperature is 3 hours tomorrow.

Reporting is practically useless like this.

